# new to the site



## flow1 (Jun 22, 2011)

hello people, decided to join up to the site as it looks like theres some friendly people on here and some interesting topics and info :yo:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good man! Get posting and get involved, the more the merrier!


----------



## Valens (Jun 11, 2011)

welcome...................


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum matey


----------

